# Cant use Firestorm 12Amp 1/2" plunge in a table?



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

This is mostly a curiosity question.
I was thinking of replacing my 1/4" shank Ryobi with a 1/2" router before building my table. I was looking at the Firestorm (B&D) referenced above - because of its low cost.
NOWHERE on the box or on B&D's website did it mention NOT using it in a table. But after I bought it and got it home and opened the manual --
there it was in big black outlined letters 'NOT for use in a router table' and 'DO NOT use this router in inverted position'.
The store very graciously allowed me to return it -- and I am very glad I read the manual BEFORE giving my brother my original router.

QUESTION:
Has anyone used this router? Do you have any idea why it would not be usable in a table?
Given that many/most people buying a 1/2" shank router are at least considering a table -- why would they market one that couldn't be used in that manner?
Or am I the only one who sees this as strange?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Without actual knowledge of the reason they prohibit table use here are some reasonable guess's:
The plastic holding the bearings is not designed to be used inverted?
The motors cooling method would draw too much sawdust into the motor while inverted?
The battery retaining method is not strong enough for inverted use?
The sub base plate screws would strip out of the housing if used inverted?
My guess would be all of the above.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

*Get what you pay for*

ALL of which would also explain why it was an almost 2hp 1/2" shank plunge router with bushings and edge guide all going for only $79.  
Yes -- a life spent in retail SHOULD have taught me better.

Thanks


----------

